# Free At Last !!



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Congrats to progressive jack pot winner Pat Habinowski of Waterford, NJ. Her 2.10 fluke matched the weight for the day, and earned her a whopping $7384.00.










Now I have to figure out what I'm going to do with all these free weekends. Think I'll give the evening fishing a shot on one of the party boats out of Wildwood Crest. A lot of nice drum were hooked up last week -- don't know if it was the full moon, or if the drum are making a comeback. All I know is a 75 lber sounds good about now....


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

MJ,

Wish it was the Misses, or even me, or okay, I'd settle if you won (hopefully you have relatives in NJ), but since you are "free", set something up late August, early September (before the AI thing starts) and, if I may be humbled enough to ask, send me an invite. 

And congrats, you AOTM.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings shaggy!

Yeah, its not the lottery, but it would sure buy a lot of bait!

I'll be glad to hook up with you at some point, whether its up here or down there. If this July and August heat up as much as I think its going to, you'll be having good fishing down AI into or even through December. The ocean is slow to heat up, and even slower cooling down. When the cows start showing on the Hudson, I'll give you a buzz.... In the meantime, keep practicing on those sharks and rays!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Jake 

I thought for sure I would have saw your picture with the winnings


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man that is a lot of money for a 2.10 lb flounder. I guess you are going to "move on" to another boat along with other regulars. The owners will sure notice how important it is to listen to their customers.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Manayunk Jake,

Sorry it wasn't you, but at least it's over!

Let me know when you plan to hit the night boat out of Wildwood Crest.

I'll be down there tonight through Sunday, then I won't be back down until August.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings davehunt!

If I had read this earlier, I would have shot for tonight (07/10). 

How does 08/14 sound? Its smack between the full and new moon, so we shouldn't have to worry about fast drifts. There might even be some weakies around by then, but I'll be happy with the croakers and a shot at a stray drum....

If the evening fishing takes a dive, would you consider a day trip out for fluke? The Cape May boats should be running to the Old Grounds by then.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Manayunk Jake,

Sounds like a plan, we can nail down the details as the date gets closer.

I'll be in Florida next week and the week after. Don't know how much internet access I'll have while I'm there so I likely won't be able to respond to any posts until the week of August 1.

On a different note, as expected the warmer water seems to have chased the fluke out of the back bay in Wildwood Crest, my son did manage an oyster cracker though. On the plus side it got the blue claw moving around pretty good. We were getting good sized crabs (around 5 to 5 1/2 ") though the numbers were low on the T-Pier, but friends who went out by 2 Mile Inn were doing pretty well (few dozen over the course of the weekend).

Speaking of the T-Pier, I think the borough of Wildwood Crest owes be a dredging fee for cleaning out the channel between the pier and Ephraim Island  

I got snagged repeatedly, which hadn’t happened before. I pulled in 6 or 7 lost rigs, about 50 or 60 yards of mono fishing line, clumps of grass the size of large dogs and the kicker was 4-5 pound steel angle bracket!! That was actually the worst part because it actually wobbled irregularly as I pulled it in and I kept thinking I had something live on the line.


----------

